# Sticks For the Grad.



## Smokestak (May 22, 2010)

:shock:On june 9,2010 i'll be graduating from med school,nothing would be better than a Grand smoke out.!!! BUT THE ONLY CIGAR STORE IN MY AREA HAS CLOSED:kicknuts: SO SEND STICKS FOR THE GRAD.Thanks !!! :hug: ray: ray: ray: :gossip: :gossip:


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Brian, Please tell me that this is a LATE APRIL's FOOLS JOKE!! :spammer::spammer:


----------



## Smokestak (May 22, 2010)

No it's not an april fool's joke.!!!!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Let me know if I'm mistaken here. You or a bunch of people are graduating from Med School & would like us members here, whom dont know you or your friends, to send you a bunch of cigars? Hmmm, I need some more information before sending out. What area did you qualify in and will you guarantee me free service in your area of expertise when I call on you to give me something for nothing, even though you know nothing about me? A direct answer would be nice as unlike a Med School Grad, I dont have time to spare to wind people up, much. :ask:


----------



## Smokestak (May 22, 2010)

Family Practice Physician,YES I WILL GUARANTEE YOU AND ANYBODY WHO NEEDS MY SERVICE. !!!!,


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Seriously?


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Smokestak said:


> :shock:On june 9,2010 i'll be graduating from med school,nothing would be better than a Grand smoke out.!!! BUT THE ONLY CIGAR STORE IN MY AREA HAS CLOSED:kicknuts: SO SEND STICKS FOR THE GRAD.Thanks !!! :hug: ray: ray: ray: :gossip: :gossip:


Do you have a computer with internet?
If so, they actually invented companies that sell cigars online and I think you may even be able to purchase some for yourself because they are open right now. Congrats on graduation Dr. Freeloader!


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Smokestack:

Please....you gotta be kidding....

Can you contribute something here before people here contribute something to you???

BTW...what school are you graduatiing from....OneWay U?


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Smokestak said:


> Family Practice Physician,YES I WILL GUARANTEE YOU AND ANYBODY WHO NEEDS MY SERVICE. !!!!,


Now we know you're full of it... Nobody goes into family practice anymore.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

How can you graduate from medical school without the knowledge of online retailers? 

How can you join an internet forum without stumbling across an online retailer? 

Why would a doctor need free cigars? (and don't whine to me about college bills, I do risk management for doctors)

Please close this thread, it's a blight on our forum.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Magnate said:


> How can you graduate from medical school without the knowledge of online retailers?
> 
> How can you join an internet forum without stumbling across an online retailer?
> 
> ...


 I agree on that one. Points been made well enough.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Guys really send me cigars, Ive been for a year almost and i was only here so you guys would bomb the shit out of me and im still waiting lol


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

Guten Calas on the way.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Smokestak said:


> :shock:On june 9,2010 i'll be graduating from med school,nothing would be better than a Grand smoke out.!!! BUT THE ONLY CIGAR STORE IN MY AREA HAS CLOSED:kicknuts: SO SEND STICKS FOR THE GRAD.Thanks !!! :hug: ray: ray: ray: :gossip: :gossip:


Smokestak, welcome to PUFF. I would strongly suggest you introduce yourself in the "New PUffer Fish" forum and let us get to know you and vice versa. I'm afraid it's bad form to ask for a handout like this. We are blessed with the most generous Brothers of the Leaf on the interwebs and have FANTASTIC mods that are very tolerant and knowledgable to a point. As some members have pointed out there are many online retailers and we can help you pick out some things to get you started in this great hobby. I suggest you "start over" and when everyone sees you want to be a contributing member, then the bombs start flying. I'm afraid you are hopping on the wrong end of the mule at this point.

Please look at the Newbie PIF's (Pay it Foward) which allows you to both give and get sticks from other new puffers to get you started in the community. Congrats on your graduation and I hope you decide to get on Puff the RIGHT way!:smoke2:


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

wow.

I'm just going to give you the benefit of the doubt that as a new member with limited posts here, you just didnt know any better.

I suggest you read what bombing is all about.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Smokestak said:


> :shock:On june 9,2010 i'll be graduating from med school,nothing would be better than a Grand smoke out.!!! BUT THE ONLY CIGAR STORE IN MY AREA HAS CLOSED:kicknuts: SO SEND STICKS FOR THE GRAD.Thanks !!! :hug: ray: ray: ray: :gossip: :gossip:


Nothing personal, but you might want to speak to your parents and see if they will spring for your cigars.


----------



## Dan-Hur (Feb 26, 2010)

Stench said:


> Smokestak, welcome to PUFF. I would strongly suggest you introduce yourself in the "New PUffer Fish" forum and let us get to know you and vice versa. I'm afraid it's bad form to ask for a handout like this. We are blessed with the most generous Brothers of the Leaf on the interwebs and have FANTASTIC mods that are very tolerant and knowledgable to a point. As some members have pointed out there are many online retailers and we can help you pick out some things to get you started in this great hobby. I suggest you "start over" and when everyone sees you want to be a contributing member, then the bombs start flying. I'm afraid you are hopping on the wrong end of the mule at this point.
> 
> Please look at the Newbie PIF's (Pay it Foward) which allows you to both give and get sticks from other new puffers to get you started in the community. Congrats on your graduation and I hope you decide to get on Puff the RIGHT way!:smoke2:


Very fair of you.

To the OP, there are new and upcoming grads on this site not asking for handouts. You may not be in the best position to buy cigars, but joining a forum in the hopes of taking advantage of the generosity of the members is bad form. I suggest you follow Stench's advice and try to get started on the right foot this time.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Just when you think you've seen or heard it all something else manages to creep out and rear it's ugly turtle head.


Well Brian, aren't you the most adorable black hole of need? Ya got some fence mending to address so maybe you can use all of that medical training to suture up that big black hole? Sometimes we do things without thinking...been there done that so maybe you can seize this opportunity and repair it before it gets any bigger. Just a suggestion.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

I can't wait to follow this lead when I graduate again.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

I hate to advocate authoritarian rule, but maybe the cigar bombs section should have a post count/membership time limitation on it. Like 10 days/10 posts or something. Nothing critical, just enough to keep moochers at bay.

Just my two cents.


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

unsafegraphics said:


> I hate to advocate authoritarian rule, but maybe the cigar bombs section should have a post count/membership time limitation on it. Like 10 days/10 posts or something. Nothing critical, just enough to keep moochers at bay.
> 
> Just my two cents.


+1 on this. this may be a good idea but then again i don't see that many moochers as most botl are willing to put in time and contribute to the community as well as participate in the mayhem not just sit and expect a bomb. This makes me appreciate all the cool botl more. thanks guys and gals.


----------



## Smokestak (May 22, 2010)

Magnate, It's obvious you didn't read the thread,I said I will graduating from medical school not a Doctor yet I have to complete a year of residence.Yes I know of online retailers i.e CIGARS INTERNATIONAL.COM,FAMOUS -SMOKE.COM,CUBAN CRAFTERS.COM,CORONA CIGAR.COM,SERIOUS CIGARS.COM,UPDOWN CIGAR.COM TO NAME A ONLINE REAILERS I USE. !!!!. As to why a doctor needs free cigars. I'M BROKE BUT I DON'T HAVE TO REPAY ANY STUDENT LOANS !!!!.

KetherInMalkuth, AS THE CURRENT SYSTEM IS SETUP YOU HAVE TO SEE YOUR FAMILY DOCTOR TO GET A REFERRAL TO SPECIALIST.!!!!!

Grumpy 1328, YES I CAN CONTRIBUTE TO THIS SITE.!!!! BY THE WAY I WILL BE GRADUATING FROM THE MEDICAL U OF SOUTH CAROLINA. !!!!!!!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Welcome to Puff Brian.

This is a great site for information about cigars, but it's also a place where friends meet and share their enjoyment of cigars. Asking for freebies, by new members or old ones, is not something that is well received here.



Smokestak said:


> YES I CAN CONTRIBUTE TO THIS SITE.


Good! I hope that you'll take the time to learn more about our forum and the members who contribute to it. I look forward to your contributions in the future.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Smokestak said:


> KetherInMalkuth, AS THE CURRENT SYSTEM IS SETUP YOU HAVE TO SEE YOUR FAMILY DOCTOR TO GET A REFERRAL TO SPECIALIST.!!!!!


Hi smokestak, sorry to get off on the wrong foot with you.

Welcome.

So, on to a new topic... there are not many, if any, health insurance plans in WA State that require referrals. Now all the plans are PPO plans that let you self refer. Is it different where you plan to practice?


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Smokestak said:


> ...KetherInMalkuth, AS THE CURRENT SYSTEM IS SETUP YOU HAVE TO SEE YOUR FAMILY DOCTOR TO GET A REFERRAL TO SPECIALIST.!!!!!


Well.... actually you don't. I don't have a family doctor at all, when I need to see a doctor I go to an Urgent Care, if they think I need to followup with a specialist then they refer me to one.

PS. As a side note, you may want to put the kibosh on such extensive use of the caps, it's really not necessary. Or not... your choice.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Oh boy...let me make a prediction here. Someone is not going gently into that good night and shouting is not indicative of that when answering another brother. May I suggest a PM?


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Cigary said:


> May I suggest a PM?


I don't quite think that he has made enough "contribution" for that...


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

unsafegraphics said:


> I don't quite think that he has made enough "contribution" for that...


lol,,you are correct Dom. How bout this...more ice water?:boom:


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Cigary said:


> How bout this...more ice water?:boom:


Will we need to donate that, too? Or do you think he can find some himself?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow I cant believe someone did this. I was hoping it was a typo and it was sticks from a grad. you should give us all sticks to celebrate your graduation


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

unsafegraphics said:


> Will we need to donate that, too? Or do you think he can find some himself?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 ROFL...stop it. You're just making this more difficult.:brick:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I just can't believe there are still some knuckleheads paying attention to this thread. What's even more unbelievable to me is that I'm one of them. 
To the OP, just a few questions and I am done:

1: Do you see anything wrong with your post requesting us to give you free cigars? Or do you have no issue with just walking into someones home, opening the fridge, grabbing a beer then asking them for $20 for gas?

2: With the deals going on at CI, Famous-Smoke, etc, you are telling me that you cannot afford a few bucks to get a couple sticks from there. Some are going off at less than $2.00 per and as you already stated in a previous post, you aren't paying back your student loans. OR are you hoping the generosity on this board will find you some WOW sticks that you either won't or don't want to spend your own money on?

3: Do you think shouting (typing in caps with umpteen exclamation points) at another member is going to help you?

4: You said you can contribute here, what do you intend on contributing, how often are you intending on contributing and when will you begin contributing? Because unless you are on your way to Gary's (Cigary) house to check his prostate and check him for a hernia, you haven't done much yet.

I'd really be interested in your answers so please take some time to answer them, and I'd really like just answers, not any bulls**t or fluff or stories, etc.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

unsafegraphics said:


> I hate to advocate authoritarian rule, but maybe the cigar bombs section should have a post count/membership time limitation on it. Like 10 days/10 posts or something. Nothing critical, just enough to keep moochers at bay.
> 
> Just my two cents.


I am 100% with Dominick with this one!! layball:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

scottw said:


> I just can't believe there are still some knuckleheads paying attention to this thread. What's even more unbelievable to me is that I'm one of them.
> To the OP, just a few questions and I am done:
> 
> You said you can contribute here, what do you intend on contributing, how often are you intending on contributing and when will you begin contributing? Because unless you are on your way to Gary's (Cigary) house to check his prostate and check him for a hernia, you haven't done much yet.
> ...


It's like looking into the sun...you're not supposed to do it but at times you can't help yourself so like a dog returning to its own vomit I find myself revisiting this thread. Now to address the part about the good Dr. maybe making a housecall to inspect my prostate and possible hernia. Here's the good news...my prostate was checked not long ago by my beautiful female Urologist whose porcelain like fingers and convincing smile tells me that the plumbing is in good shape. I always ask her for a second opinion and she just gives me that little dirty look of hers and then laughs cuz she knows I'm a slightly DOM (dirty old man) and as far as the hermia goes I had an umbilical hernia that was taken care of some time ago. Not sure I'd want a Dr. who won't pay his student loans off to make a house call...something not right about that.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Cigary said:


> It's like looking into the sun...you're not supposed to do it but at times you can't help yourself so like a dog returning to its own vomit I find myself revisiting this thread. Now to address the part about the good Dr. maybe making a housecall to inspect my prostate and possible hernia. Here's the good news...my prostate was checked not long ago by my beautiful female Urologist whose *porcelain like fingers and convincing smile tells me that the plumbing is in good shape*. I always ask her for a second opinion and she just gives me that little dirty look of hers and then laughs cuz she knows I'm a slightly DOM (dirty old man) and as far as the hermia goes I had an umbilical hernia that was taken care of some time ago. Not sure I'd want a Dr. who won't pay his student loans off to make a house call...something not right about that.


Porcelain like? holy s**t that was good bro. i think I have to see her now for my uncontrollable pissing after reading your post.


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:

This is why I love puff. Even the moronic threads are entertaining.


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't think he is a medical student. I think he is a high school students who is try to get us to him some cigars because he is still under age.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I left this open hoping think that the Op would realize that his request was inappropriate, and that he'd tell us so in a response. That hasn't happened at this point, so now it's up to him how he wants to conduct himself on our forum going forward.

Smokestak, we will certainly welcome you to our forum, if you decide to become a contributing member, but if you decide, that based on the responses here, you'd rather go elsewhere, that fine too. It's up to you.

Point has been made. I'm going to close this one up.


----------

